# Why no Stock Car?



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

I was lucky found a Book "Turbines Westward' of Union Pacific Turbine locomotive. i did buy it from the train show. Every photos of UP turbine hauling cattle cars or Stock Cars. Some UP turbine hauling Reefer cars. The Turbine haulling cattle in the stock cars travel Odgen,utah to Council Bluffs,Iowa. even back and forward Council Bluffs,Iowa to Odgen,Utah. My point is What happen to these cars? Do any railroad stock cars survive today? it have been retired out of service? Scrapped? I know i having dream i love to have alot of Aristo 100-Tons hopper cars. I was thinking about get alot stock cars by Aristo or bachmann .or reefer cars for match my UP Turbine.


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Bryan,

I have a couple of video's on the turbines, I watch them all the time. It seems like back then reefers and cattle cars were the cars they moved the most. Wish some one would come out with a Gas Turbine.


----------



## Dougald (Jan 2, 2008)

Bryan

In the beginnings of the meat packing business, the slaughterhouses were all located in big cities like Chicago or Kansas City for example. And the cattle producers sent their cattle (by rail) to the meat packers. The meat packers produced sides of beef which in turn were shipped via reefer to small towns around the country. there the local butcher would cut you any cut of beef you desired.

Times have changed. The meat packing business became more decentralized as it is cheaper to ship finished cuts than the full cow. And since the packing plant is closer to the producer, trucks are generally used to move the livestock. Also, the meat packer generally produces finished cuts for shipment frozen or fresh to meat shops (mostly in local grocery stores) around the country. Since the packing plants are decentralized most of the finished beef cuts also travel by truck.

The changes to eliminate stock cars and reefers from the meat packing business began after the second war and picked up momentum in the 50s and 60s. The railroads have been out of the business generally for about 30 years now and both the stock car and the meat carrying reefer are consigned to rail museums. Come to think of it, the local butcher who cuts beef from a side custom for each customer is pretty rare too these days.

Regards ... Doug


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the information. I appreciate it. I guess I'm going to have to just check out rail museums when I find them.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

They are in production Bryan:

http://americanmainline.com/stock-G424-01.htm

Very nice detail, nice rolling, I have lots of their box cars.

Regards, Greg


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Bryan,

USA makes very nice reefers I have 12, Aristo makes stock cars. The reefers have opening ice hatches, doors just about everything you find on a real reefer. They also come with metal wheels.


----------

